# John Deere 2140 PTO problem



## stensvang (Jul 12, 2014)

Hi all

Can anyone please explain me how to operate the PTO on my JD 2140, year 1985
I have a small yellow shifter and I can see on the dashboard what RPM i have selected but how to make it engage ?

Thanks in advance.

Br. Jakob


----------

